# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Hercegovke-mostarke tko moze kofi 21.6

## laky

evo ukratko tko od Mostarki moze 21.6 ili 22.6 na kavu Kadauna je kod nas u city :Smile: javite se ostaju otvorene opcije iskreno ja bih najradije zajednički roštilj kod nas 21-0g da "zaružimo" a svi konstruktivni prijedlozi su prihvatljivi.Rozalija,Darmar,Mostarka....i sve ostale dajte prijedloge ,slabije polovice su dobrodosle

----------


## darmar

Rozalija i ja smo za kavicu 21.06. gdje got vama odgovara. Vidimo se!
Pozdravi!

----------


## Kadauna

kava sutra, cetvrtak, 21.06. u 19 sati u pizzeriji Roma. Ako trebate upute ili broj moba moj, Rozalijin ili od Laky na PP ali javite isto na privatnu poruku da vam trebaju upute/brojevi moba ili nesto drugo

----------


## Kadauna

Ajmo sad ponovo  :Laughing: sad sam s laptopa pa je lakše pisati nego sa smartphone-a. 

Koliko sam znam dolaze Rozalija, Laky, Darmar i ja, možda nam se pridruži i Mostarka86. Ako vas cure ima još, dođite ali se ranije javite na PP da se dogovorimo znakove prepoznavanja. 

*Mjesto događaja: 
Pizzeria Roma, Mostar
četvrtak, 21.06.2012. u 19 sati.* 

Vidimo se.......................

----------


## Brunaa

Cure na žalost ne mogu vam se pridružiti jer sam u Sa do sutra na večer  :Sad: 
*Kadauna* hvala ti za info i poziv!

Želim vam lijepo i veselo druženje!  :Sing:  :Sing:  :Sing:  :Sing:

----------


## Kadauna

samo da se zahvalim za "gostoprimstvo" i vrlo ugodnu kavu s Darmar, Rozalijom i laky, steta sto ostale Brunaa i mostarka88 nisu mogle doci, sljedeci put mozda....... 

Sljedeci put se nadam da cemo se vidjeti i s djecom. 
Hvala i pozdrav Neretvi  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> samo da se zahvalim za "gostoprimstvo" i vrlo ugodnu kavu s Darmar, Rozalijom i laky, steta sto ostale Brunaa i mostarka88 nisu mogle doci, sljedeci put mozda....... 
> 
> Sljedeci put se nadam da cemo se vidjeti i s djecom. 
> Hvala i pozdrav Neretvi


Cmokić velikiiiiiiiiiii za tebe i princezu!!!!!!!

----------

